# Northeast Missouri



## ad8675309 (Apr 27, 2013)

Went out in Adair County today. Knew it was plenty early but my boys have been wanting to go for a hike so off we went. Took my 3 and two of their friends out to the timber for about 3 hours. No morels but we found lots of rocks for the tumbler and one arrowhead. 
Got rained on, most fell in the creek, and all had to get through the sticker bushes but all had a great time and can't wait to go back. I'd still count it as a successful trip. 
Maybe next weekend we'll actually find some mushrooms...


----------



## ad8675309 (Apr 27, 2013)

Forgot to add that we did see some false morels and some Devils Urns so the time is near...


----------



## beefwiffmeat (May 1, 2013)

Found 4 small blacks on salt river in Knox Co on 4/28 then 2 really nice ones this morning 5/1.


----------

